

How to find the latitude and longitude for international locations? - askar

Given just a zipcode (or postal code, for other international places) do you know of a simple way of getting the latitude, longitude and timezone of the location? A country code can be considered as well along with zip/postal code.
======
alexsb92
There are a few ways. To find the Longitude and latitude: 1\. Google map your
address or whatever. 2\. Don't move the map around. 3\. Erase your address bar
and copy and paste
"javascript:void(prompt('',gApplication.getMap().getCenter()));" without
quotes in your address bar. 4\. Those are the coordinates.

To find the timezone if you click "more info" when you look up a postal
code/zip code on google maps, it will give you the time zone under the entry
name

EDIT: Now that I think about it, the easiest way would be through Google
Earth, as your pointer is always being tracked. Just enter the zip code and
hover over the marker.

~~~
askar
Sorry, I should have been a bit more clear with my question, I wanted to do
this programatically. I can find the latitude/longitude based on US zipcodes
but was wondering what would be the easiest and best way to find the same for
international locations.

